# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Симуляторы >  ИЛ-2 Штурмовик

## Serj_2k

*ИЛ-2 Штурмовик*


Может есть на форуме виртуальные пилоты?

Лично я играю с далёкой первой части. Сейчас имею все диски. Начинал играть на клавиатуре, затем отжалел денег на норм. джойст. Недавно попробовал полетать на клаве, так пальцев реально не хватало)))

Супер-лётчиком не являюсь, само мнимое ощущение полёта на меня действует завораживающе. Поэтому на полёты моторных самолётов могу смотреть и смотреть....

Пару скринов приложу пожже.

----------


## Sanych

А я вот только слышал и по телику видел про ИЛ2. СЕсть же вообще фантики полётов. Джойстики специальные покупают. Может поадётся как мне на глаза, то же поиграю.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Вызывает не очень приятные чувства, но все же сыграл бы еще =)


я как-то взял диск на денёк у знакомого, торгующего СD. он сказал, што вот што-то интересное. как только я завёл таки, двигатель у ИЛа, понял - МОЁ! тот диск был лицензионным. естественно, игра без него не шла. когда на следующие выходные я пошёл взять его ещё раз, подоспела пиратская копия и игра шла без CD, ничего не потеряв в сравнении с оригиналом.




> Убивает то, что из штопора выйти не могу. Шозана*! Ручку (штурвал) от себя, педаль в сторону, противоположную вращению! Ноль внимания.
> Serj_2k, что не так? Не подскажешь?


из штопора так не выходят, это раз. не каждый самолёт, не из каждого штопора может выйти, это два. в третьих, про это нужно много читать и тренироваться. 
начни летать на тяжёлых самолётах. они не такие поворотливые, соответственно не так сложны в управлении, как лёгкие истребители. 
упрости настройки, тем более, если гамаешь на клаве. игра есть игра! 

и джойстик нужен. с клавы пришлось переходить с переобучением ))) сразу очень непривычно. затем, обратно вернуцца почти невозможно...

зы. и в штопоры нужно посваливацца, штоп знать, хде край вазможнастей техники. удачи!

----------


## Serj_2k

> Из штопора так выходят


так што ж не выходишь? ))) читай книги, если интересно. ч/з комп ощущения передаюцца сомнительно, но на разные ситуации есть разные рекомендации, как поступить.



> неповоротливые, значит более сложны в управлении


если грубо сказать, то всё они делают медленнее. соответственно, есть время подумать. + не так маневренны.

хотя, если использовать хитрость, можно поуправлять самолётом, который нельзя выбрать самостоятельно ч/з меню. вот со здоровенным бомбардировщиком сладить сложно, особенно после японского истребителя ))

давай скрины, какие нить. я свои завтра мот запостю.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Читаю я поболе многих


если хоть што-та читаешь, автоматом больше меня ))



> Вот и я хз чего не выхожу.


научись в них не падать. правда это совсем не просто, терпения не хватает )) за-то, потом практически без потерь скорости, такие кренделя выделываешь ...



> Похерил я свою игрушку, надо бы взять где-то.


лениво мне, но могу кой чем подсобить...

вот, закинул мувик, на движке игры. смотреть до конца, штоп прочувствовать иронию жизни ...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

ненавижу эту игру потому что в ней чуствую себя ламером, во первых постоянно проблемы со взлетом, потом с посадкой да и лететь тоже не знаю куды. короче негатив. 

после самолетов ГТА сан андреас мне очень понравилось летать, но после ИЛ2 - разонравились летательные симуляторы...

----------


## Serj_2k

> после самолетов ГТА сан андреас мне очень понравилось летать, но после ИЛ2 - разонравились летательные симуляторы...


а я, после полётов в ГТА, сказал сам себе, што так самолёты не летают ))))




> во первых постоянно проблемы со взлетом, потом с посадкой


такая же ерунда была.
сейчас, на пустом истребителе, из любого положения, в подходящей ситуации и с откл. двигателем - могу сесть.
бомбардировщики, с полным боезапасом, сложно садить. хотя, их с этим запасом и не садили ... мот по нужде тока если ))

----------


## Serj_2k

вот, если кому интересно. естественно, лучше всего наблюдать в движении...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Nietzsches

круто) я давно давно пробовал,свойго компа еще небыло..Сергей,а Ка-52 норм вертолетный симулятор?

----------


## Serj_2k

> круто) я давно давно пробовал,свойго компа еще небыло..Сергей,а Ка-52 норм вертолетный симулятор?


понятия не имею, даже не видел его. вертолёты не моё. максимум что пробовал, так в MS Flight Simulator на вертике полетать, так чёт я не очень смог ... )))

----------


## Nietzsches

а мну вертолеты больше нравятся..))
на торренте сча гляну описание)

----------


## Nietzsches

> Я хоть и не Сергей, но попробую ответить. Ка-52 - нормальный вертолетный симулятор.


я уже на торренте почитал-прикольная вещь..)

----------


## HARON

Есть у меня диск"Ил-2" Анталогия,хотя фанатом не являюсь,но знаю таковых!

----------


## Serj_2k

а у меня есть все 6 дисков серии. все в лицензии. причём несколько последних приобрёл совершенно случайно, в Минске на Жданах, за сущие копейки )))
устанавливаецца нудно, долго. но после этого игра идёт без диска. штоб не покупать много, если есть желание, могу посоветовать диск Перл-Харбор. он и без диска идёт и с самолётами там порядок. доведены до ума некоторые моменты с физикой, да и самолёт сбить, не стало чудом ))

зы. писал по памяти. для конкретностей нужно гуглить

----------


## Jemal

У меня установлена сборка "Забытые сражения, асы в н***, Перл Харбор"
От игры хорошие впечатления. Вот только была както давно у меня старая версия, точно не помню какая. Так в отличие от старой в новой нельзя повредить самолет об отлетающие обломки другого самолета, они тупо пролетают сквозь мой самолет. Исправлено ли это в более новых версиях?

----------


## Serj_2k

Jemal, повреждение об обломки может зависеть от настроек реалистичности, а именно уязвимости. а если имеецца в виду отлетающая обшивка с атакуемого самолёта, то ничего не изменилось, если ещё и должно было...

зы. кста, на данный момент установлены только первые три части: Забытые сражения + Асы в нeбе + Перл Харбор. полёт нормальный ))

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Это лаг на самолете G4M1-11 . Скорость возрастает до 4-6тыс км/ч. Всегда после этого лага я стремительно мчался к земле, но вот впервые удалось полететь вверх Астериксс. В конце концов я достиг высоты более 500 000 м, после чего выскочила ошибка

----------


## АВИАТОР

> ненавижу эту игру потому что в ней чуствую себя ламером, во первых постоянно проблемы со взлетом, потом с посадкой да и лететь тоже не знаю куды. короче негатив. 
> 
> после самолетов ГТА сан андреас мне очень понравилось летать, но после ИЛ2 - разонравились летательные симуляторы...


Играю в FS-9. Может кто-нибудь тоже увлекается?
MOHAPXу:попробуй поиграть в FS-9,она проще ИЛ-2, джостик не обязателен.  Если тебе нрав. летать в GTA(мне тоже), то и это понравится, (особенно на дефолтных с-тах, они несложные),только здесь всё посерьёзнее будет.  Но взлететь с первого раза получиться 100%. Аэропорты бывают очень красивые и проработанные(только не дефолтные, их надо доп. устанавливать). Самолёты тоже есть попроще и посложнее. Я открыл реальную ТУ-154,посмотрел и закрыл:там  разобраться-чёрт ногу сломит.
На дефолтном БОИНГЕ-747 летаю без проблем. А навигация в игре (когда разберёшься)-песня...   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ignat

А где скачать можно???

----------


## АВИАТОР

Зайди на  сайт  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   
Там в ссылке "ФАЙЛЫ"  много чего интересного...

----------


## Serj_2k

> А где скачать можно???


неужели нет лишних 10-ти тыс, штоп прикупить диск в ближайшем сидюшном ларьке? тем более,  такая игра ...

----------


## BiZ111

> неужели нет лишних 10-ти тыс, штоп прикупить диск в ближайшем сидюшном ларьке? тем более,  такая игра ...


Учись экономить на д***лах 

по теме: самолётики неахти  Мне бы симулятор Хэнкока мать его

----------


## Serj_2k

вполне даже ахти. жаль што свежий релиз только для плэй стэйшен готовицца ... ((

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

А это русская разработка? Линейка всё ещё на ходу или уже забросили в архив?

----------


## Serj_2k

русская. в своё время, игра получила целую кучу наград от всех игровых изданий, которые только можно представить. да и летавшие в реальности пилоты, весьма тепло отзываюцца об реалистичности поведения самолётов ... на сколько это возможно, естественно 

разработка, как таковая, думаю што не ведёцца, т.к. разработчики работают над новой серией. я чуть раньше выкладывал трейлер к этой игре. возможно, появляюцца патчи, но это предположение, т.к. всё уже давно вылизано ))

а вот из новой

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Ого 

А вот [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]как кому?

Microsoft Flight Simulator X (2007 год)

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ого 
> 
> А вот [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]как кому?
> 
> Microsoft Flight Simulator X (2007 год)


нормально. только после "Штурмовика" не хватает пары пулемётов 

а вообще, сами полёты сравнительно легки, точнее процесс управления самолётом. чем меньше самолёт, тем проще. да и в спокойствии всё проходит: взлетел, пролетел, сел .... но мне нра, погоду можно поставить солнечную и лето ... мммм

----------


## Serj_2k

новый штурмовие подоспел. есть и в продаже и, ессесна, на торренте. по скринам выглядит как фильм. у меня про игру подробностей никаких. пока што ... ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## serjik_BY

дайте ссылку где можно скачать игру!!!!!!!!!! плиз оч надо а то в магазинах нет таких игр!!!!плиз ток побыстрей !!!!!!!!!!!    плиз  !!!!!!!!!!!!!плиз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JAHolper

*serjik_BY*, на торренте скачай.

----------

